# Bonding with the new family members



## Kihvimorrow (Oct 28, 2016)

Well...we had a jailbreak. I went to clean the cage and when I stuck my arm in to grab the paper, Shaun and Ed both took off. Ed, whose wings are not clipped very much, flew to the couch. Shaun on the other hand, fluttered to the ground. Shaun was shaking, poor thing, and I went to pick him up, he jumped into my hand! He called for his brother, who flew to my shoulder and then into the cage. Now Shaun asks to come out! We are still working with Ed, hopefully he will come out of his shell soon.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm glad the little ones were just fine after their little escapade!  

It's positive that Shaun didn't seem as fazed as Ed, hopefully he'll help his little brother be less shy :fingerx:


----------



## Kihvimorrow (Oct 28, 2016)

StarlingWings said:


> I'm glad the little ones were just fine after their little escapade!
> 
> It's positive that Shaun didn't seem as fazed as Ed, hopefully he'll help his little brother be less shy :fingerx:


I hope so. He is finally playing with some toys so I think we are making progress.


----------



## Kihvimorrow (Oct 28, 2016)

Shaun and Ed are now coming out of their cage. Ed loves his new little jungle gym and Shaun loves to swing. 

Shaun loves to get on my shoulder and watch me play video games with my husband. Ed likes to sit at our feet and flutter around.

Ed has his feathers coming in after the pet store clipped him. He can fly better. Shaun is going through a molting and loosing his baby stripes.

Also I put some Millet Spray in their cage, and the little chunkies ate one stick in a day.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Julia, 

it's great to hear how well Shaun & Ed are doing. 
make sure you don't give the guys a whole spray of millet often as you don't want a chunky budgie! lol! 
When I get a spray of millet, I run my finger and thumb from the bottom to the top and all the little 'balls' of seed pop off and I give them a little ball as a treat. 
Even with 10 in a cage, I rarely give them a whole piece of millet- I'm a meanie mum!


----------



## Kihvimorrow (Oct 28, 2016)

Therm said:


> Julia,
> 
> it's great to hear how well Shaun & Ed are doing.
> make sure you don't give the guys a whole spray of millet often as you don't want a chunky budgie! lol!
> ...


 Oh yea, I am only going to give them the Millet as a treat now, when they are out playing and only a small bit each.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Julia,

It sounds as though Shaun and Ed are settling in very well now!
I'm sure it is very rewarding for you to have them enjoying your company. :2thumbs:

We're going to need to see hoto: pictures of the little guys again soon!*


----------

